# 6 rounds of Clomid...No BFP



## karenah73 (Oct 27, 2012)

I've been TTC for almost 2yrs. I have always had unpredictable cycles which range from 28-48 days. I will be 40 in 5 weeks :-(
After all the usual tests, which came back fine, my consultant prescribed Clomid. I have blood tests on days 21 and 28. I thought the Clomid would be the answer to my prayers. However after 6 rounds at 50mg, I'm losing hope. I am ovulating, just not conceiving. 
I've had no side effects until this last course when I've had terrible night sweats, insomnia and the silliest dreams! So of course now I'm thinking does that mean this month might be different, maybe this time it's going to work. I'm on day 22 and trying not to get my hopes up. 
I keep getting told to relax and not stress but when you spend month after month counting days it difficult not to stress. I'm back to see my consultant in 3 weeks.


----------



## Cleohegarty (Jul 18, 2012)

I have not had much luck. But i have just started having acupuncture which if u would be able to afford may be an idea to try. Mention it to the gynea and see what they say as well.


----------



## pumpkin34 (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi karenah,

I was lucky enough to get pregnant on my 6th and final round of Clomid so don't give up all hope just yet.  All my tests came back normal too - Clomid often seems to be a next step in these cases even if tests show you're already ovulating.  

I just wanted to say that after my first 3 goes at 50mg I saw my consultant who upped my dosage to 100mg even though the 50mg seemed to be working for me.  Apparently the higher dose can cause you to release more eggs and therefore give you more chances, so if your consultant is continuing you on Clomid it might be worth asking for an increase in the dose if your side effects aren't too bad.

Also agree with Cleo re the acupuncture - I am sure it helped me to fall pregnant and especially would recommend it in conjunction with Chinese medicine.

Best of luck.

Pumpkin
x


----------



## karenah73 (Oct 27, 2012)

Thank you so much for replying to my post Pumpkin and Cleohegarty.

I saw my consultant after the third course of Clomid but she didn't increase my dose. She seemed pretty confident it was going to work.  I was also diagnosed with a bicornuate uterus which shouldn't hinder getting pregnant but could raise issues later on. I'm nervous about my next appointment but I think I'll be disappointed if she prescribes more Clomid. I feel like its maybe time to explore other avenues.

I will certainly look into acupuncture. A friend also passed on the number of a woman who does fertility massage which I've not really heard of before.

Huge congrats on the BFP Pumpkin  

Thanks again ladies x x


----------



## Littlemissv (Mar 6, 2013)

Ditto - just got the dreaded AF after completing my 5th round of Clomid.
When I saw my specialist in March he basically told me to do 6 more months of Clomid (had done 3 at that point), told me to relax and get on with life and if nothing in 6 months find an IVF clinic.
So - 5 months down, 4 to go....

I'm 38, ttc for 2 years so time it is a ticking.

Oh - and the acupuncture gets a yes vote from me. I started going last month and it has really helped me emotionally. I can already feel that I am a but more resilient that I was  before. 
Last month my af bought near on hysterics. This time a few silent tears but a much firmer resolve.

If its meant to be - it will be.

Keep strong and good luck!


----------



## karenah73 (Oct 27, 2012)

Well AF arriving means noBFP this month. That's all of my Clomid used up now. Back to see my consultant on Tues. Really nervous, just hope she suggests trying something else now. Fingers crossed Littlemissv that you have success with Clomid x


----------



## karenah73 (Oct 27, 2012)

Disappointing visit with my consultant. I'm not entitled to NHS IVF until I've been TTC for 3 years. She says because of my age she wouldn't advise waiting another year and suggests paying for my first round of IVF privately. Waiting now for an appointment with IVF clinic. In the meantime another 3 rounds of 50mg Clomid. 

I'm off to Las Vegas at the weekend to 'celebrate' my 40th birthday. I wish I had a dollar for every time I've been told "Relax, it'll happen in Vegas". I know people mean well but it's just another pressure and so unhelpful. x x


----------



## spudlin (Nov 12, 2012)

Karen I really hope it does happen for you in Vegas. I'm currently day 30 on my third round of clomid and am desperately hoping it happened for me in New York   

Not holding my breath though   

I too have had a break whilst hubby working away, had a HSG which was all normal and I too have been having acupuncture for a few months now. 

I am 40 this year and my consultant has told me I am not eligible for IVF due to my age   

I have another 3 rounds with follicle tracking and possible trigger shot should I be fortunate enough to grow some follies  

It's amazing how many of us are in the same boat. I found out recently that my sister in law has experienced everything I have and she was lucky enough to fall pregnant on clomid, so I hold onto that as well as all the successes on here.


----------



## Littlemissv (Mar 6, 2013)

Really sorry to read that Karen... I was told ttc for 2 years.. but where I live the upper age limit for IVF funding is 35 - so there is no hope of getting that.
My specialist said I could appeal - but in his opinion - it would delay things and it would be highly unlikely we would get anywhere..
So when the Clomid is over - if there is nothing - need to get started with IVF.

I was wondering if we needed to start looking at clinics now as I have no idea if there is much of a waiting list when you are paying yourself - so please let me know how you get on.

I do know what you mean about the extra pressure. We had that last year - I was constantly being told then when we had our fortnight holiday and we were all relaxed it would happen....
yeah - well - that only happens if you ovulate - and as I now know - I dont unless I'm taking Clomid!!!

What I would say though - is use the time ago to have a great time with your o/h. Enjoy being a couple and having some fun together. Hope you have a lovely break.

Good luck everyone - and lots of baby dust to everyone

L


----------



## karenah73 (Oct 27, 2012)

Thank you for both of your replies 
My consultant recommended a clinic in Hartlepool, which is not far from the school where I work, she said I could fit appointments in before/after work. The consultant also said we could visit our local clinics to get a feel for them before choosing but we just want to get things moving so took her recommendation. She said we could expect to pay between £3000-5000. I dont know if the price varies from clinic to clinic. The one good thing about where I live is the upper limit for IVF has just been raised to 42. 
I have another 3 rounds of Clomid but I'm taking a break this month. I just want a month where I'm not checking what cycle day I'm on and organising blood tests. 
Fingers crossed we all have success soon x x x


----------



## Cleohegarty (Jul 18, 2012)

I took a break and it gave me new hope when I started again.


----------



## Littlemissv (Mar 6, 2013)

Got the dreaded AF today... So my 6th round of clomid has passed with no success.

This morning I called the IVF clininc that was recommended and have registered on the waiting list.
I sobbed after putting the phone down but I can't keep going through this every month...

I need to take the next step even if it is just getting on the waiting list...

Feel really quite sad..... Hoping the optimism will kick in soon!!!!!
L x


----------



## mandymoo12 (May 13, 2013)

Dear all.

So sad reading all of these posts. I am on my second round of clomid and whilst I am trying to stay positive, all I can think about it, is what if it doesn't work? Will I be eligible for IVF on the NHS? I didn't realise you had to be TTC for 3 years, but how do they know that? Can't you just make it up.

Does anyone know whether it makes any difference if my hubby already has children?

x

p.s. I'm 37, he's 50


----------



## Littlemissv (Mar 6, 2013)

Hi Mandy..

Stay positive... Clomid works for many many women so while some of us haven't had success YET there are some really positive stories on other threads.

With the NHS the funding is pretty strict and one of the rules is that neither partner already has children... So if your hubby does have children NHS funding won't be available to you. 

Fingers crossed for you that the Clomid does the trick

X


----------



## karenah73 (Oct 27, 2012)

Sadly Vegas isn't filled with baby dust, so it's with a heavy heart I start round 7 of Clomid. To make matters worse a teacher I work with announced her 'unplanned' pregnancy in a staff meeting this morning. Of course I am pleased for her and I joined in with the congratulations etc but I felt utterly jealous. I put on my best Oscars face and smiled through it. A good cry later will help :-(

I live in Durham and here you have to have been TTC for 3 years but I think it varies massively depending in which health authority you're under. Durham won't fund IVF if one partner has a child from a previous relationship. 

It's been a month since my referral to IVF clinic and still no appointment. I've checked and they have received the letter from my consultant. I need to develop more patience! 

Mandy I know a couple of women for whom Clomid worked so fingers crossed its successful for you too. x x


----------



## spudlin (Nov 12, 2012)

Ah Karen, gutted bout the lack of Vegas baby dust, there was no NYC dust for me either  

I've just done round 4 and go for my 1st ever follie scan in the morning, fingers crossed something has grown. I have already warned the OH that if things are growing and I get my injection he better be ready when I get home from work lol.

I'm not eligible for NHS IVF as I'm 40 in August and also my BMI is slightly too high. Obviously different areas have very different criteria


----------



## spudlin (Nov 12, 2012)

Well, scan was good so god help the OH later!!!


----------



## Littlemissv (Mar 6, 2013)

Be gentle with him Spudlin.....   

Glad scan showed a good follie - fingers crossed this is the month for you


----------



## spudlin (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks Littlemissv,

He was a willing participant lol (sorry TMI). I think he has realised now that we have to play the game or no baby  . As if it is any easier for us ladies  

Plus his work is better at the minute so can be more focused on more important things


----------



## karenah73 (Oct 27, 2012)

Glad your follie scan was good. Keeping my fingers crossed for you


----------



## spudlin (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks Karen,

OH has been tricky!!! Had to have 'the talk again' which always results in me crying   and him feeling very guilty  . I did actually ask him outright if he still wanted a child, to which he replied yes thankfully  

I am hoping we have done enough so far, he is away tonight and it's quite nice to be alone if I'm honest  .

I'm chilling out with the cat


----------



## Lisymb (Jul 27, 2011)

Hey ladies, sorry for hijacking, but I like to return to the clomid thread now and again to see if I can offer advice/support.....

just wanted to say that while I was travelling my clomid journey there were lots of ladies who had a fair few cycles of clomid and thought that their time would never come, only to find out that they had a natural cycle or on their final cycle they got their long awaited BFP.!

I would also very much advocate accupunture.... I had it for 6 months before I even got my clomid and believe it helped me get my BFP .  I used to be annovulatory, with really hevay periods that lasted 10 days.  The accupunture helped reduce the pain and the length of the cycle and I think it prepared my body for the clomid.  I also switched to a low GI diet which helped with the insulin resistance that comes with a lot of PCOS suffers.  
Its a really tough journey, and OH's struggle with it to, be kind to yourselves and your Oh's......and stay positive xxxx


----------



## spudlin (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks Lisy,

It is always nice to hear from those with successes, hope you are thoroughly enjoying motherhood


----------



## karenah73 (Oct 27, 2012)

Congratulations Lisy and thank you for sharing your story. I sometimes get so wrapped up in my own experience that I forget that so many couples do have a successful outcome. 
Hope you are enjoying every minute of being a mummy


----------



## Littlemissv (Mar 6, 2013)

Thanks Lisy...

I'm just awaiting the outcome of my 7th cycle of clomid.. you do get to the point where you think it just wont happen so this was a timely reminder...- its day 25 so you never know..Anyway -  Hope you are enjoying every minute of motherhood!

We did discover one bit of good news on Friday - We had booked a conslultation with the closest private IVF clinic and noticed an announcement on their website on friday confirming that as of 1st June 2013 Milton Keynes has changed its ages for NHS funded IVF (previously upper age limit was 35) so I now am within the age bracket.!!

I will be straight on the phone on Monday to get my referral...

Keeping my fingers crossed for everyone - and that I can get my referral!!
Lx


----------



## Lisymb (Jul 27, 2011)

you will get there in the end girls. I know it doesn't feel like it to you all at the moment, but one way or another your times will come. my pregnancy thread was filled with so many journeys, lots worse than mine but they all had their happy ending.

If some of you are looking down the ivfroute I would also recommend accupunture to help with that too, if nothing else it will help you to deal with the emotional rollercoaster involved. I wish you all lots of luck and happiness...... never give up on your dreams xxx


----------



## karenah73 (Oct 27, 2012)

Got my IVF appointment, along with a £200 bill for the initial consultation. Seems I'm not eligible for NHS IVF as 3 weeks ago I turned 40. 

Feel really let down by my fertility consultant. She led me to believe that our PCT was raising the age to 42 in line with government recommendations when in reality they are not and have no intention of doing so. If I'd known I'd have insisted on an IVF referral at my January appointment instead of going along with 3 more months of Clomid. Spent most of yesterday in tears and most of today ringing IVF clinics for prices etc. 

We are fortunate enough to be able to afford one round but my husband is concerned that his job is at risk as the last 2 months some of his colleagues have been laid off. 

If I've learnt anything from this experience its you have to play the system. Add on a couple of years when they ask how long you've been TTC. Don't just take your consultants word as gospel, constantly request IVF and don't get anywhere near 40 without having been referred to an IVF clinic.


----------



## Littlemissv (Mar 6, 2013)

Thats so out of order Karen.... knowing when you were 40 they should have referred you instantly or told you the truth... I'd be livid...
So so sorry hun    
Double check with your PCT / CQC or whatever they are called now...

I've had the opposite that MK used to be aged 35 and they have just raised it to 39 (and treatment MUST start before your 40th birthday) so i'm now on tenterhooks waiting to find out if our gyno will refer us.
My main point is they didnt indicate to us they were going to review their policy - we found out purely by chance as it was a statement on our chosen IVF clinic.. so keep your eyes and ears open.

If you have to go private I would get to your GP and get some of the blood tests requested now as it will save you money (if your GP is supportive - but they can refuse)

You will need (if you havent already had them)

HIV / HEP B / HEP C
Rubella check
Chlamydia test
FSH / LH test done in the last 6 months

My GP did agree to do them when we had booked a private consultation (Which we have since cancelled in the hope the NHS referral will happen)

I'm going to continue getting the blood tests done and go for there...

Good Luck hun...

L x


----------



## spudlin (Nov 12, 2012)

Karen that is poop  

I am in exactly the same situation, plus in our area you have to be a stick insect with a very low BMI to qualify for NHS IVF too, so that's me screwed (healthy size 16-18 but 5ft 7in tall!!) I wouldn't mind but I am probably fitter than most of them!!! I ride my horse 5 times a week, plus stable chores which is good exercise!! They are all so target driven, money orientated etc etc etc..... Don't get me started.

I have also been a nurse in the NHS for 21 years!!! No perks eh?

I think my consultant is wanting some extra pocket money, he'll get a shock when I go elsewhere for my IVF (we too will prob only afford 1 cycle, but I have a fab GP who I'm sure will do the bloods for me). 

My next appointment is in July but I'm going to delay it as I have this round and another round of clomid left to try. I figure as I'm paying for IVF anyway I may as well finish my 6 rounds  

 to all x


----------



## karenah73 (Oct 27, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. 
I'm going to contact my PCT on Monday and double check they won't be raising the age. I also have 2 more courses of Clomid left which would take me up to 9 rounds at 50mg. I'll will take them but think its time to get moving with the IVF now. 
Thanks for the tips on getting blood work done by my GP. I'll definitely be doing that


----------

